# Viel Oder Viele



## ITA

Guten Morgen,y si esa es mi duda ¿en qué casos debo escribir "viel" o "viele"?
Danke,desde Buenos Aires,ITA.


----------



## Whodunit

Actually I don't know Spanish, so I'd to look up in a dict, but the takes too much time, so I try to guess it:
You wanted to know when to use "viel" and "viele", correct? It's easier to describe with the English "much" and "many".
Es stand *viel* Essen auf dem Tisch. (There was *much* food on the table. - Il y avait *beaucoup de* repas sur la table.) --> uncountable.
Es standen *viele* Flaschen auf dem Tisch. (There were *many* bottles on the table. - Il y avait *beaucoup de* bouteilles sur la table.) --> countable.


----------



## ITA

whodunit said:
			
		

> Actually I don't know Spanish, so I'd to look up in a dict, but the takes too much time, so I try to guess it:
> You wanted to know when to use "viel" and "viele", correct? It's easier to describe with the English "much" and "many".
> Es stand *viel* Essen auf dem Tisch. (There was *much* food on the table. - Il y avait *beaucoup de* repas sur la table.) --> uncountable.
> Es standen *viele* Flaschen auf dem Tisch. (There were *many* bottles on the table. - Il y avait *beaucoup de* bouteilles sur la table.) --> countable.



thank you but i don´t know english .Ita.


----------



## Tormenta

whodunit said:
			
		

> Actually I don't know Spanish, so I'd to look up in a dict, but the takes too much time, so I try to guess it:
> You wanted to know when to use "viel" and "viele", correct? It's easier to describe with the English "much" and "many".
> Es stand *viel* Essen auf dem Tisch. (There was *much* food on the table. - Il y avait *beaucoup de* repas sur la table.) --> uncountable.
> Es standen *viele* Flaschen auf dem Tisch. (There were *many* bottles on the table. - Il y avait *beaucoup de* bouteilles sur la table.) --> countable.




Hola Ita,

Whodunit explica que:

 Viel equivale a mucha/mucho.  Ej. Es stand viel Essen auf dem Tisch (Hab'ia MUCHA comida sobre la mesa)

Viele equivale a muchas/muchos. Ej. Es standen viele Flaschen auf dem Tisch (Hab'ia  MUCHAS botellas sobre la mesa).

Creo que si puedes enumerar la cantidad: 100 (muchas)  manzanas, 300  (muchos) libros , etc se dice viele.  

Pero si no puedes enumerar la cantidad: mucha nieve, mucha comida , se dice Viel.

La agarr'as o te enred'e m'as?  

Tormenta

ps. Creo que mi teclado se volvi'o loco


----------



## ITA

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Ita,
> 
> Whodunit explica que:
> 
> Viel equivale a mucha/mucho.  Ej. Es stand viel Essen auf dem Tisch (Hab'ia MUCHA comida sobre la mesa)
> 
> Viele equivale a muchas/muchos. Ej. Es standen viele Flaschen auf dem Tisch (Hab'ia  MUCHAS botellas sobre la mesa).
> 
> Creo que si puedes enumerar la cantidad: 100 (muchas)  manzanas, 300  (muchos) libros , etc se dice viele.
> 
> Pero si no puedes enumerar la cantidad: mucha nieve, mucha comida , se dice Viel.
> 
> La agarr'as o te enred'e m'as?
> 
> Tormenta
> 
> ps. Creo que mi teclado se volvi'o loco



Como siempre TORMENTA   sacandome de apuros VIELE DANKE y ahora no sólo con el aleman sino tambien con el inglés creo que debo hacer un curso de el urgente .
quedate tranqui que tu explicación fue muy clara muchos besos desde Buenos Aires ITA. hoy con mucho calor.


----------



## Whodunit

Thanks Tormenta. What a mixed forum!


----------



## jakkaro

ITA said:
			
		

> Como siempre TORMENTA   sacandome de apuros VIELE DANKE y ahora no sólo con el aleman sino tambien con el inglés creo que debo hacer un curso de el urgente .
> quedate tranqui que tu explicación fue muy clara muchos besos desde Buenos Aires ITA. hoy con mucho calor.



Sería "Vielen Dank"


----------



## ITA

jakkaro said:
			
		

> Sería "Vielen Dank"



Podrias explicarme de donde sale la n final de vielen ? desde ya muchas gracias ITA.


----------



## calzetin

Voy a intentar explicarlo... por lo menos lo que yo creo.

Tu dices "te doy las gracias" y los alemanes dicen "ich schulde dir Dank"

Pero tambien dices, sin usar verbos, "muchas gracias" y ellos dicen "vielen Dank"... y como los alemanes todo lo declinan, a pesar de no usar el verbo, sigen declinando el adjetivo (en este caso "viel") y lo declinan en acusativo y, como Dank es masculino... pues se pone "vielen"

Del mismo modo se dice "beste*n* Dank" (algo así como "muchas gracias")

De todos modos, un alemán a lo mejor lo explica mejor...

Calzetin


----------



## ITA

calzetin said:
			
		

> Voy a intentar explicarlo... por lo menos lo que yo creo.
> 
> Tu dices "te doy las gracias" y los alemanes dicen "ich schulde dir Dank"
> 
> Pero tambien dices, sin usar verbos, "muchas gracias" y ellos dicen "vielen Dank"... y como los alemanes todo lo declinan, a pesar de no usar el verbo, sigen declinando el adjetivo (en este caso "viel") y lo declinan en acusativo y, como Dank es masculino... pues se pone "vielen"
> 
> Del mismo modo se dice "beste*n* Dank" (algo así como "muchas gracias")
> 
> De todos modos, un alemán a lo mejor lo explica mejor...
> 
> Calzetin



debi suponer que era la dichosa declinacion otra vez. Es muy clara tu explicacion y te la agradezco mucho ya que el lunes rindo un examen escrito de aleman y no me quiero quedar con dudas.Tal vez para algunos sean un tanto infantiles mis preguntas pero bueno es el primer año y espero que con una pequeña ayudita del foro y mi cerebro poder pasar a segundo.
Desde Bs As ITA,


----------



## sebasduckwitz

La cuestion es la siguiente ...

Viel = Cuando no se cuenta ..ya que no se  saben cuantos son

ejemplo:

        - Peter raucht viel. (pedro fuma mucho)

Viele = Cuando se puede contar y se tiene una referencia de la accion que se esta generando.

ejemplo:

        - Peter raucht viele Zigaretten. (Pedro fuma muchos cigarrillos)

otro ejemplo:

In Deutschland regnet es viel.

In Deutschland regnet es viele Tage.

Bueno espero que les sea útil.


----------

